
Nima Gluten Sensor - laex
https://nimasensor.com/
======
GeorgeHahn
> $5 per capsule

[https://nimasensor.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2138...](https://nimasensor.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2138217-how-
where-do-i-buy-more-capsules-)

> capsules are not reusable or recyclable and will need to be disposed of in
> the trash

[https://nimasensor.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/1925...](https://nimasensor.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/1925257-how-
do-i-dispose-of-the-capsules-)

------
Karlozkiller
As a celiac myself I welcome the new technology. However I doubt that I would
use this myself, as it is often quite easy to figure out if something is
gluten free, in my experience. But of course it could be beneficial in some
cases.

Also, the new "gluten-free" diet fad scares me, and I hope this does not
become yet another thing they use to fuel their illusion of health.

~~~
adambrenecki
> Also, the new "gluten-free" diet fad scares me,

As a coeliac also, I freaking love the fad. Back when I was first diagnosed
around 2004, it was nearly impossible to find GF bread mix. Now, I can buy 6
different brands of ready-made GF bread within a few km of my house - 7 once
they finish building the Aldi down the road - and the larger supermarkets even
have an entire aisle of gluten free stuff.

~~~
Karlozkiller
I was diagnosed 1994, and I do not live in the US. Back then I will say it was
harder to find gluten-free stuff. But it progressed a lot long before the
'diet-thing' happened. Bread mix has always been around here, however more
alternatives have popped up over time.

I happen to live in a country where we've always had a strong lobby group for
celiacs though, and what I see mostly after the diet-thing came about is that
there's a lot more almond flour and things like that.

I suppose it's different in other countries, I will agree with you that new
products arise that would probably not have come otherwise, but what scares me
is the threat of not being taken seriously when you mention you don't eat
Glute.

------
blueprint
One-time use capsules? Made of all that plastic? No thanks.

~~~
HillRat
If you think of it strictly as a (non-medical) medical device, the wastage
isn't terrible, at least compared to permanent epithelial damage. But for
every celiac patient using this I guarantee you there will be a hundred
paelovore Crossfitters with a HuffPo-level understanding of dietics, so then
it starts to look like a K-cup level trash generator.

------
maerF0x0
I just found a great signal for filtering people I do not want to date. PITA
celiac and their wannabe friends, please buy this!

~~~
Karlozkiller
Yeah, fuck people who are medically unfortunate. Or does PITA mean something
other than I think here?

Either way, there is a legitimate condition for which this could be a useful
thing, I don't see why you should be disrespectful to people with a condition.
However, if you're referring to the gluten-free pretenders, I won't argue.

~~~
maerF0x0
as far as it affects me, it does not matter if they're pretending or born that
way. Still a pain in the ass. Anyways, that my comment was a little more
reddit than HN. I'll try and stay on topic.

